# [SOLVED] Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help



## scotchandsoda (Apr 26, 2008)

So I just bought a refurbished Netgear WPN824 router, and I'm trying to set it up. I plugged it in correctly (cable from modem to router, from router to computer). It asked for the Ip address and subnet mask and all that kind of stuff so I typed ipconfig /all in the command prompt. This is what came up







. So I typed it into the corresponding text fields. Here is a picture of that







.
Then I pressed apply and then test. It brought up an internet browser and the browser said page cannot be displayed. I tried renewing the IP address, but to no avail.

Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?

PS: Sorry if it's in the wrong area. If it is, could a mod please move it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

Please post the graphics here, those are not showing up.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## scotchandsoda (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

Yeah, my bad. Attached are the respective images.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

Change the router configuration as follows and save the changes. Power off everything, modem, router, computer.

Start the modem, wait for a data light, then start the router. When the router is initialized, boot the computer.

See if you have a connection.


----------



## scotchandsoda (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

Yeah, I tried that, and the same thing happened. "Cannot connect to the Server" error message.

Then when I tried to type all of the information in manually again, I get an error that says "IP address is conflicted with the LAN IP subnet. Please use the ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew commands and enter the information to access the GUI again." 

So I did, and the same message came up again.

Ugh, Netgear is really starting to grind my gears (sadly, pun intended). Anything else I could try? It seems like I've done everything at least twice, so I'm open to any ideas.

Oh, and I plugged in my old router again, to see if something else was awry, but it worked fine right when I plugged it in.:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## scotchandsoda (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

Okie dokie, I followed the steps exactly, and this is what came up.



> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\AJ>ipconfig /all
> ...


Thanks for all your help by the way! I really appreciate it!:grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

Well, now you're connected to the router, what does that status page that you showed previously look like? Do you have a connection to the modem now?


----------



## scotchandsoda (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

Once I restarted the computer and modem and router and everything, I opened IE again, and it went to the configure the router page. So I put everything as get dynamically or automatically from ISP. Once I opened the test page, again, no connection.

Should I just call my ISP and get the necessary information? (Static IP, DNS server address, etc.)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

Almost any cable modem should require standard automatic settings? What is the EXACT make/model of the cable modem, and who is the ISP? What country are you in?

You might also post that screen shot I asked for?


----------



## scotchandsoda (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

This is my modem.
http://www.arrisi.com/product_catalog/listers/index.asp?id=304
The Arris Touchstone Telephony Modem TM402P

This ISP is Comcast

I live in the United States

I'm not sure what you mean by "Are you connected to the modem?". I attached the screen shot of the basic settings page of the router's setup and settings page.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

That router has a status page that shows the state of the ISP connection. I assume that you can connect directly to the modem (after a power cycle of the modem) and get on the Internet?

Almost any broadband router should connect in the factory default settings to a DOCSIS compliant modem. I've never seen a Comcast account where I couldn't simply plug a new router into the modem and get a wired connection.


----------



## scotchandsoda (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

I'll try to connect from the modem directly to the computer. Would that be just via ethernet cable?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

Yes, and make sure you power cycle the modem whenever you change the connected device.


----------



## scotchandsoda (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

I unplugged the modem, disconnected it from the router, and connected the computer to the modem via ethernet cable. Then plugged in the modem and restarted the computer. No connectivity. Is that normal?

How should the hardware be set up? Modem --> Router --> Computer, right?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

That's not normal, you should have connectivity with a cable modem. This a VoIP modem with a battery backup, so maybe you'll have to use the reset button located next to the Ethernet jack in the back instead of a power cycle.


----------



## scotchandsoda (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

Awesome! I turned off the computer, hit the reset button, and turned the computer back on. Internet works there! But it's not connected to any router, though.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

Well, you'll have to reset it again to change to any other attached Ethernet device. It's remembering the MAC address of the last attached device.


----------



## scotchandsoda (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

So should I just turn everything off, then attach the router, then reset the modem and turn everything back on?

I'll try that and post back in a bit.


----------



## scotchandsoda (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

Johnwill, thank you so much. I guess all I needed to do was to reset the modem. The internet worked right away, and started broadcasting a wireless signal right away. 

You've saved me from a week of stress and hassle. Thank you so much for your help. If I ever need help, I guess I know where to come! God bless you guys and again, thank you!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

Glad we could help, thanks for the feedback. :smile:


----------

